# Front Shifter Not Pulling Cable



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Just installing a new Record front shifter and it won't pull any cable. Is it possible to completely screw up the cable routing and have this result, or do I have a defective shifter?
Thanks


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

MerlinJude said:


> Just installing a new Record front shifter and it won't pull any cable. Is it possible to completely screw up the cable routing and have this result, or do I have a defective shifter?
> Thanks


When feeding the cable through the hole at the underside of the shifter...your thumb button needs to be pressed all the way to the small chain ring position..This will expose a small hole for the you feed the cable..


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

Same thing happened to me when I first installed a new chorus lever. I know it seems like its going through the right hole but its not. You need to make sure you are feeding it through the right hole. Shifter isn't defective!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

You missed the hole for the cable, common mistake.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure this guy is single a virgin or both


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

What, you never missed a hole before?
It'll be tomorrow before I have the time to try again.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

MerlinJude said:


> What, you never missed a hole before?
> It'll be tomorrow before I have the time to try again.


Campag also says to put a small bend in the end of the cable to assist with the feed...

Good luck also with not missing the hole!! (pictures!!)


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Have not missed a single one, ever... !! 



MerlinJude said:


> What, you never missed a hole before?
> It'll be tomorrow before I have the time to try again.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Success!
I found the little hole with a light and the cable would not go in no matter how hard I pushed. So, I got a thin wire to go through, just to confirm that the path was not completely obstructed. Finally, I pushed it through by grabbing it with a needle-nose pliers as close as I could get to the hole and pushing a little at a time - a very tight fit with Campy's own cable.
Thanks for the help!
Cheers


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

MerlinJude said:


> Success!
> I found the little hole with a light and the cable would not go in no matter how hard I pushed. So, I got a thin wire to go through, just to confirm that the path was not completely obstructed. Finally, I pushed it through by grabbing it with a needle-nose pliers as close as I could get to the hole and pushing a little at a time - a very tight fit with Campy's own cable.
> Thanks for the help!
> Cheers


In my last install I found that it was the off-white plastic thingie that was blocking the path. The one on the top side of the shifter body that guides whether you are routing the cable through the front or rear of the handlebar.

Anyway, glad you have it sorted out.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I had to file down the very end (exit) of the plastic guide to get the cable smoothly through on both shifters. *Now I'm wondering of this thingy could be the source of some amount of friction when shifters are not shifting smoothly!*:idea:


----------

